# Guilt over not enlisting in the military?



## boorego (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel guilty about not serving in the military and not serving in Iraq/Afganistan. To be honest, I would probably join for all wrong reasons: Guilt, desire for respect, independence, etc. 

It's not like a 24/7 thing, it's just whenever I see veterans who go to my college or hear them talk about the military I feel an immense sense of inferiority and unworthiness, like a child who is being protected/sheltered from the harsh, cruel world by stronger, braver men. 

I suppose the counter-point is: 'Why not just join and get over your guilt then'. It's hard to say. I feel like any answers I give are just excuses and justifications to hide behind. Probably the main reason is I feel like I would be a great disappointment to my mom/dad if I did join. 

Too bad it seems like there aren't that many Veterans on this site (I assume). I'd like to get their opinion on this.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

You've been brainwashed by the pro-war message from the government and media. There's nothing noble about joining the armed forces at a time when there main roles are aggressive and imperialistic.


----------



## boorego (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a completely legitimate point to make. But how do I know that isn't just an convenient excuse for me to hide behind. If this was WW2, would I still NOT join the military? I don't know, thus the racking guilt.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Jordan H said:


> I feel guilty about not serving in the military and not serving in Iraq/Afganistan. To be honest, I would probably join for all wrong reasons: Guilt, desire for respect, independence, etc.
> 
> It's not like a 24/7 thing, it's just whenever I see veterans who go to my college or hear them talk about the military I feel an immense sense of inferiority and unworthiness, like a child who is being protected/sheltered from the harsh, cruel world by stronger, braver men.
> 
> ...


Why do you feel guilty? it's not your war. it doesn't even have a hint of being a "just" war.

...and never mind the greater guilt of potentially killing innocent people (children) in a raid or blast.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Jordan H said:


> That's a completely legitimate point to make. But how do I know that isn't just an convenient excuse for me to hide behind. If this was WW2, would I still NOT join the military? I don't know, thus the racking guilt.


But it's not WWII so don't worry about it. I think that's a problem that we with SA face. We worry about even the most ridicilous things.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Most likely for the better you didn't join. A country's armed forces and the conflicts it fights in are always made to look glamorous in the public's eye, but in reality it's quite the opposite. Don't feel inferior to these men and women in the military; they are just like you in reality.


----------

